
Ask HN: Deep learning tutorials for hands-on learners? - dyarosla
I learn best by doing, so I wanted to ask what are good examples of projects&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;other sources to dive into deep learning beyond the more theoretical research papers and high level overviews?
======
richieb
Check out this course: [https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--
ud730](https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--ud730)

~~~
dyarosla
Thank you for the link! Out of curiosity, have you personally gone through it
or just heard good things?

